# American in italy: have a work visa, need to switch jobs



## willowp (Jan 30, 2014)

I am working as an Au pair, but it's becoming an abusive situation and i have to get out 

The market for artists and theatre professionals is good and i have my BFA, so i'm squeezing my contacts in the area (Emilia Romagna/Marche) and around Italy in general. 

Is it possible to change jobs already having a work visa? i do speak German fluently, and my italian is coming along... My italian boyfriend is willing to help with living expenses and residence until i find a job. 

do i have any options?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

More information is required. Was your visa for dependent work, i.e. sponsored by your employer, or independent work, i.e. within the periodic (and very limited) quota? If the latter, were there any limitations on profession(s)?

Your residence permit will have been issued consistent with the purpose and nature of your visa.


----------



## willowp (Jan 30, 2014)

dependent work: filed as sponsored by my host family, as an au pair. 

I'm guessing this puts a lot of limits on the possibilities..


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It does. You'd have to find another sponsor, and that sponsor would have to be very lucky to get a quota assignment. And you might have to do all that from outside Italy. There are some research institutions and research universities that can hire foreign engineers and other highly qualified experts without quota restrictions, but that doesn't seem like it would fit.

Have you hit either the 3 or 5 year mark yet for your continuous residency in Italy? The 3 year mark is significant if you have a parent or grandparent who was born an Italian citizen (or could have been recognized as an Italian citizen at birth). Then you have the option to naturalize as an Italian citizen.

At the 5 year mark you're eligible to apply for an EC Long Term Residence Permit. And that gives you something akin to permanent residency, allowing you to switch employers. It even lets you live and work in most other EU countries. One potential obstacle is that you have to demonstrate some minimum earnings (equal to or better than the minimum social insurance benefit level). I assume your earnings aren't too high, so it's a bit of a question.

Marrying that Italian works too if you're both ready.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Perhaps it's a bit too obvious, but I should mention it. A European citizenship works if you qualify. There are at least a few, including Italian, that are possible based on possessing a particular family ancestry.

Anything in your family history that might suggest the possibility of qualifying for recognition as a citizen of a European country? Italian I can help you with since I'm quite familiar with those citizenship recognition rules.


----------

